# serama eggs...day 18....pipped and oozing?



## Tori (Sep 2, 2013)

Its day 18 for my serama eggs under a broody. Yesterday there were cracks in one egg. Today that crack is much larger with some oozing. Yesterday I felt a thud inside and today I heard a small squeek. Im attching a pic of the egg. Im thinking its not going to look good for this chick. Is this oozing normal?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like the chick is in a bad position and the yolk is oozing out. I've not had one do that , it doesnt look good. Good luck.


----------



## Tori (Sep 2, 2013)

Would it hurt to try and help it or should I leave it alone?


----------



## Tori (Sep 2, 2013)

Was a bad egg.....just rotten yolk.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yuck , hows the rest doing?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Yup,I would have tossed it too. No need to chance spoiling the others. Always a hard decision.


----------

